# Compare Phoenix players to..



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Another player, past or present makes no difference. I'll just go down the list alphabetically, doing only the players I feel have a chance for a future with the team. I'm making these comparisons based on what I feel the player can be at his best.

_Leandro Barbosa_ - Darrell Armstrong with longer arms/better D
_Zarko Cabarkapa_ - 3/4 Hedo Turkoglu, 1/4 Donyell Marshall (Zarko knows how to use his length better than Hedo does)
_Casey Jacobsen_ - Atlanta version of Craig Ehlo
_Joe Johnson_ - Clyde Drexler
_Maciej Lampe_ - 3/4 Brad Miller, 1/4 Dirk Nowitzki
_Shawn Marion_ - More boards/less playmaking Scottie Pippen
_Antonio McDyess_ - Assuming his explosiveness doesn't return, LAL version of Karl Malone w/ less passing
_Amare Stoudemire_ - Equal parts Kemp/Malones (Moses and Karl)
_Jake Voskuhl_ - Small Felton Spencer (mostly dunks)


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

Amare Stoudemire: Shawn Kemp (early years) 
Joe Johnson: Penny Hardaway 
Leandro Barbosa: Gary payton (less offense)
Zarko Charkapa: ??????
Jake Voshkul: Mark West
Shawn Marion: Larry Bird (less offensive skills, but does everything)
Casey Jacobsen - Dan Majerle (less defense)
Jahadi White: Poor man Shaq
Antonio McDyess - Dominique Wilkins (before his injury)
Maciej Lampe - Brad Miller


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

It is tough to compare JJ. I brought up that Drexler comparison before but I think there are a lot of good ones.
Scottie Pippen, Grant Hill, Clyde Drexler, Paul Pierce, Penny Hardaway, early Ron Harper...
I'd pick Pippen.

Amare Stoudemire. Another one who is hard to compare. A more athletic Karl Malone I would say is the closest but I never really saw Karl Malone have the ball handling skills that Amare seems to devellop.

Zarko Cabarkapa - Toni Kukoc
Maciej Lampe - Brad Miller
Casey Jacobsen - Jon Barry/Jud Buechler
Jake Voshkul - Scott Pollard
Leandro Barbosa - Chauncey Billups 
Shawn Marion - James Worthy with better rebounding


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> It is tough to compare JJ. I brought up that Drexler comparison before but I think there are a lot of good ones.
> Scottie Pippen, Grant Hill, Clyde Drexler, Paul Pierce, Penny Hardaway, early Ron Harper...
> I'd pick Pippen.
> ...


Those are probably better than mine, and I thought about Pip when I listed JJ, but the smoothness and fluidity just reminds me of Drexler.

Zarko has a long way to go to be a Kukoc, but we have all seen him make some awesome plays.. he is definitely a multi-faceted player even though he hasn't done well since the injury.


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

Joe Johnson is sorta like Pippen, but he lacks a Shawn Marionesque defensively. I say he is 70% of a prime Penny.

Shawn reminds me of Pippen a lot, minus the ball handling and play making. But athletically as well as defensively, Marion is comparable to Pippen.

Amare reminds me of a Karl and Shawn hybrid power forward. Explosive as Shawn, but with post presense like Karl.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

JJ is a better or at least as good defender as Marion.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> JJ is a better or at least as good defender as Marion.


JJ is a better on the ball defender, but Marion is a much better off the ball defender - I'd go so far as to say he's second best in the NBA behind Kirilenko.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Sovereignz</b>!
> 
> 
> JJ is a better on the ball defender, but Marion is a much better off the ball defender - I'd go so far as to say he's second best in the NBA behind Kirilenko.


Marion is a good defender but he isn't better than Artest.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> Marion is a good defender but he isn't better than Artest.


I was talking about Marion's off the ball defensive skills.. he is second in the NBA in steals and also gets a fair share of blocks.


----------

